

Want to learn cybersecurity? Head to Defcon - larga
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/want-learn-cybersecurity-head-def-con

======
larga
There's a cybersecurity shortage, in part, because Universities don't want to
teach students to hack. So folks who want to enter the field are going to
Defcon for real-world training

